# اعمق مسبح بالعالم



## Arch_M (30 أغسطس 2008)

راح اترككم مع الصور لكن اتمنى انكم تقولوا لي فين موقع هذا المسبح..اعتقد انه في المانيا لكني ماني متأكد!!
































اتمنى انكم استمتعتم!؟


----------



## حمادة السامرائي (30 أغسطس 2008)

غاية من الجمال مشكور 
سلمت يداك


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (30 أغسطس 2008)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

ونااااااااااااااااااااااسة .. ينفع تصوير افلام رعب!!

حلو بس يخوف :/


مشكور وجزاك الله خير اخ المهندس(ام) =\ !!

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن مكانه مكتوب في الويكيبيديا انو في العاصمة البلجيكية -بروكسل واسمه نيمو!!


وهذه معلومات زيادة عنه بس ما لها اهمية قدام الصور الرائعة ............ شكرااااااااا


Nemo 33 is a recreational diving center in Brussels, Belgium that is home to
the world's deepest swimming pool. The pool itself consists of a submerged
structure with flat platforms at various depth levels. The pool has two large
flat-bottomed areas at depth levels of 5m (16 ft) and 10m (32 ft), and a large
circular pit descending to a depth of 33m (108 ft). It is filled with
2,500,000 litres of non-chlorinated, highly filtered spring water maintained
at 30°C (86°F) and contains several simulated underwater caves at the 10m depth level. There are numerous underwater windows that allow outside visitors to look into the pools at various depths. The complex was designed by Belgian diving expert John Beernaerts as a multi-purpose diving instruction, recreational, and film production facility, and opened in 2004.





سلام


----------



## Arch_M (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على المرور للجميع

واخص الشكر م/ هنادي على المرور والاضافة الرائعة والغنية بالمعلومات


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (31 أغسطس 2008)

انا ماكنت اتخيل انة فية مسبح بهالشكل .....شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## Arch_M (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك مرورك عزيزي مهندس معماري وائل


----------



## غزل بنات (25 سبتمبر 2008)

كأنه تيتانك
خوفني،،


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (25 سبتمبر 2008)

حاجة ميه ميه شوي ويطلع النفط 


مشكووورين


----------



## Arch_M (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم وحياكم الله


----------



## عصام الدين ربيع (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اسمحو لي ان اقول لمحه مهمه
هذا ليس حمام سباحه عادي 
هذا حمام سباحه متخصص للتدريب علي الغطس وفنونه بعيد عن المخاطر في مياه البحار 
واكيد هذا المسبح ملحق بمركز غطس.


----------



## محرك العمارة (27 سبتمبر 2008)

أعطو لنا معلومات عن آلية تغيير المياه ، يحتاج لكميات هائلة عند تغيير المياه ، و هل هو أسفل مستوى الأرض ، أم أعلاه هذا المسبح !!! فعلا مسبح جنوني ، فكرة أكثر من جميلة


----------



## الصبا (28 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد جميل جدا حمام السباحة 
ولكن لدى سؤال الغرف الموجودة بالاسفل لاى غرض منشأة؟
والله انا عشت معاه واتخيلت قصص الخيال العلمى
مشكور


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على مشاركتك الحلوة


----------



## Arch_M (30 سبتمبر 2008)

محرك العمارة قال:


> أعطو لنا معلومات عن آلية تغيير المياه ، يحتاج لكميات هائلة عند تغيير المياه ، و هل هو أسفل مستوى الأرض ، أم أعلاه هذا المسبح !!! فعلا مسبح جنوني ، فكرة أكثر من جميلة


 
جاري البحث عن المعلومة والكمية كبيرة فعلا ذكرتها اختنا م/ هنادي الصدقية في الاعلى يمكن تراجع وتشوف



الصبا قال:


> بجد جميل جدا حمام السباحة
> ولكن لدى سؤال الغرف الموجودة بالاسفل لاى غرض منشأة؟
> والله انا عشت معاه واتخيلت قصص الخيال العلمى
> مشكور


 
المنشأة تستخدم بالغوص وتعليم الغوص ويمكنك متابعة مشاركة اختنا م/هنادي الصدقية



المهندسة دنياقديما قال:


> مشكور على مشاركتك الحلوة


 
شكرا لك مرورك والله يجعلك ايامك كلها حلوة

وكل عام وانتم بخير جميعا..وعيدكم مبارك..


----------

